# 65 GTO carbon dash + dvd player



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I broke out my dvd player because I thought I may have an issue with the screen clearing the dash- and of course the screen cant open with the radio mounted flush in the radio hole . So I though I could get the dash trim pieces with the radio delete option and build the dvd player into the center console. But after reading about the quality of the dash trim pieces (repo) I decided against that. so I thought I would make my own out of cf- but then I put the dvd player under the dash and it does not look good there, so i will mount the dvd in the radio hole and just space the whole unit out 1" from the dash with a cf trim ring . This will be the least amount of work  and I think I can live with the 1" space. heres what it will look like and any opinions or suggestions are always appreciated


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks awesome!
Are you going to reuse the ribbed chrome trim that goes under your CF dash insert?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I didnt have any, so no, but I think the paint color is a nice contrast so I will just be running the dash with no bezels. I do have a stainless steering column and a wood wheel with stainless spokes so I 've got a nice combo of wood, cf and stainless- hopefully it looks alright


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

bad ass! i'm totally jealous.


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

looks great man very jealous too !!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*DUDE!!!! NO!!!!! You should have used this spot marked in red and put a Double Din GPS/DVD/Radio in there !!! That would have been so sweet, but anyway whats going in that spot?*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Heater control panel.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *DUDE!!!! NO!!!!! You should have used this spot marked in red and put a Double Din GPS/DVD/Radio in there !!! That would have been so sweet, but anyway whats going in that spot?*


as discussed above the problem was the clearance ABOVE the radio unit for the screen to come out. the top part of the dash sticks out at least another full inch compared to the bottom , so the whole unit would now have to stick out 2+ inches to clear the top lip of the molded dash- and where would I put the heater controls?? they wont fit in the radio spot. this way the dash will look "correct" and the radio is in the right spot. and I also don't care for the double din sized radios


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

crustysack said:


> as discussed above the problem was the clearance ABOVE the radio unit for the screen to come out. the top part of the dash sticks out at least another full inch compared to the bottom , so the whole unit would now have to stick out 2+ inches to clear the top lip of the molded dash- and where would I put the heater controls?? they wont fit in the radio spot. this way the dash will look "correct" and the radio is in the right spot. and I also don't care for the double din sized radios



*Awhhh Okay  Just a note though those single din flipouts are nightmares after a year or so.

If you have any issues getting it come on during the install take note they are power hungery and won't do smack under 12v.

Otherwise contine on man! if you need any help pm me!! i'm the 12v master *


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Here you go this is my final attempt to sway you and if you don't like Igive up. LOL

The only issues is that you would have to move the gaguges a bit lift but Just thought it would look sweet!*


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I see that the double din actually would look ok but at this point with the dash done already its gonna be hard to change- and I've already bought this unit -maybe after this one craps out I'll go the other route- and thanks for the help offer:cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Not a Problem, Sometimes i get some creative ideas and not to mention I have been trying to get and old school guy to put one there for years. Looks like I need to look for a 71 and start my dream project .*


----------

